# Non Leather Kindle cases



## Johnald (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi! just got the shipping notice on my kindle and figure it's time to look for a case. Anyone have suggestions for a non leather case? Preferably one that has some padding? I tend to take my electronics everywhere i go and want to be sure its cushioned from bumps. i have bad luck with leather too, so vinyl, neoprene, etc would be nice! And if i could get it in a real store would be a plus. Thanks for the help!

-John from Cincinnati


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi, John -

I mention Strangedog & M-Edge in my posted reply to yours in "Officially Waiting" thread.

This thread is about a Target bag http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1828.0.html The exact same item may not be available now, but I'd bet a similar one would be there.

Another good resource for bags & backpacks is this thread http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,715.0.html

If you are not looking for a "bag" but a hard container for the Kindle, check this out on Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000HGGA24/ref=cm_cr_asin_lnk

Good luck!

Marci


----------



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

John - At the Target closest to my home they have a display for that small laptop computer (can't remember the name).  At that display are neoprene covers that fit the Kindle.  One looks kinda like that double bottle carrier with a handle built in (except of course, the shape is different to fit that small laptop) and the other is a zip around case.  Both fit the Kindle in my m-edge case.  There are several colors - I bought the blue.  Don't know if they are still there since Christmas is over but it may be worth a shot.

Kathy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think the Waterfield slip cases are neoprene as well. . .http://www.sfbags.com/products/kindle/kindlecase.htm

Ann


----------

